# Trifecta data logging



## igorgetz (Dec 18, 2011)

Really??? Nobody???


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's christmas eve buddy, be patient 

the 148 is at the crank, not at the wheels - the 160 vince quoted might be at the wheels? on an aggressive tune I was seeing close to 200ft/lb with an automatic


----------

